# Black Walnut



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

Can you guys tell me where the pricing is these day per board foot on black walnut? Looking at 6-11" width by 6-8' long by 1" thick. I have a guy local just not sure where the pricing should be and if he is fair.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 4, 2015)

It all depends on location. Is walnut abundant where you live? A lot of walnut trees around? Or are walnut trees not found or scarce where you live?

I've seen prices of 4/4 walnut from about $3/BF up to $10/BF and higher, depending on where you're at in the country.

I've bought walnut in the area I live for $3/BF and have a source that I haven't bought walnut from, but will be sometime later this summer, who is a little less than that even. But, walnut is readily available here and this is an area where it grows. I have 4 walnut trees in my yard and who knows how many within a stone's throw of our house and yard.

When I lived in North Dakota, the hardwood supplier I purchased lumber from sold 4/4 walnut S3S for, if I'm remembering correctly, about $8/BF - and that's less than 5 hours of driving away from where I live now. But, walnut was not local and had to be brought in.

That's just my limited experience with purchasing walnut. I'm certain there are others who might be able to give you more or better information.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Sprung! Walnut does grow in the area. I'm not out in the country but not a city mouse either, suburbs. The seller is anywhere from $4 bf to $11 depending on the thickness and length of boards. The shorter stuff (6-8') he has starts at $5.50 bf pick and choose down to $4 bf if you take as much as 100 bf or so.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 4, 2015)

$11 here for 5/4

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 4, 2015)

Guy down the road from my house will cut whatever you want for 4 to 5 bucks a foot all day. 

I think sprung is right with location on this. My 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 5, 2015)

@gman2431 Thanks!


----------

